# Van Dessel



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with this bike?
I am thinking of picking one up. My local shop sells the Van Dessel brand and I would likely get a great deal on one seeing as he probably wont stock this model. I have seen other Van Dessel bikes but never this model. Thoughts?


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

Interesting bike for sure -- a SS disc cruiser? Nice!

If it weren't for the overstated colors, I'd get one. The last thing I need is a bright-colored bike with an expensive-sounding brand name for my commuter.


----------



## oldfixguy (Nov 15, 2009)

A from Il,

I'd pass. For me, the sum of the bike says "I'm trying too hard".


----------



## Plum (Mar 27, 2005)

I've got one hanging in my garage, a few years older though. Picked up the frame off CL for $75, matched it up with a cross-check fork and had them painted to match. There was NO matching the original green of the CRB.

I'm building it up as an SS commuter for my SIL, with Nitto Dove bars, SS (not fixed), fenders, rack, etc. My frame is a non-disc frame, rim brake only. The frame I have has a curved TT as well as the DT, so it's supposed to be a little more forgiving in ride quality.

The only thing I don't really like is the integrated (zero stack) headset. Would like it much better with a traditional headset arrangement. The super fat HT looks out of place on a cross fork...

Plum


----------



## axcxnj (Sep 8, 2008)

i really want to pick one of these bikes up....and i love the fact that the put on discs. Van Dessel is a NJ brand, and i was at the VD shop the other week...they had no CRBs on the wall because they were just plain sold out...so it seems that people do love this bike


----------



## yo mamma (Aug 10, 2009)

I won't own one because of the name. They use to have this really silly story on their website about how they came about naming it, after being told that the highway signs in CO, such as CR 4 or CR 7, or whatever, stood for country road 4 or 7. Goofy. It's COUNTY Road, not country road. Country Road Bob sounds better than County Road Bob, but the story is just stupid.


----------



## kmac76 (Jan 22, 2004)

*VD pix*

here is a pix of a monstercross/29er they had on display at the mercer cup - it was a sweet setup. There is a small LBS near me in mercer/hunterdon coutny that swears by the VD line. I have seen wuite a few ridden locally in road and cx formats - I have never ridden one, but they look well built.


----------



## kmac76 (Jan 22, 2004)

sorry - forgot that it was a pix of a geared rig .....


----------



## yo mamma (Aug 10, 2009)

kmac76 said:


> here is a pix of a monstercross/29er they had on display at the mercer cup - it was a sweet setup. There is a small LBS near me in mercer/hunterdon coutny that swears by the VD line. I have seen wuite a few ridden locally in road and cx formats - I have never ridden one, but they look well built.


Of course it's well built. It's built in the same overseas factory that makes the vast majority of aluminum frames.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

yo mamma said:


> I won't own one because of the name. They use to have this really silly story on their website about how they came about naming it, after being told that the highway signs in CO, such as CR 4 or CR 7, or whatever, stood for country road 4 or 7. Goofy. It's COUNTY Road, not country road. Country Road Bob sounds better than County Road Bob, but the story is just stupid.


If you won't own the C.R.B. because of the name, you probably wouldn't own any Van Dessel. All of their bikes have goofy names. But they do look like pretty nice bikes. I see a lot of them here in NW New Jersey, where they are based and have a local race team.


----------



## yo mamma (Aug 10, 2009)

AlanE said:


> If you won't own the C.R.B. because of the name, you probably wouldn't own any Van Dessel. All of their bikes have goofy names. But they do look like pretty nice bikes. I see a lot of them here in NW New Jersey, where they are based and have a local race team.


Goofy, perhaps. But, with the exception of the 'drag strip courage', the names have some reasonable basis. The CRB is just named wrong, if the story about riding along in rural CO is to be believed. If the story is true, they should be the COUNTY Rd Bob.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

AlanE said:


> If you won't own the C.R.B. because of the name, you probably wouldn't own any Van Dessel. All of their bikes have goofy names. But they do look like pretty nice bikes. I see a lot of them here in NW New Jersey, where they are based and have a local race team.


You arnt kidding. I rode the "Hellafaster" and it is a nice bike. I also know of two of the "Gin & Trombones" and they look really nice too. 
I like the fact they are putting technology into aluminum frames. The new Van Dessels are BB30 with 1 1/2 X 1 1/8 tapered headtubes. Cool in my book.

Whats in a name anyway? Its not called the "Douchebag" or something like that.


----------



## yo mamma (Aug 10, 2009)

A from Il said:


> You arnt kidding. I rode the "Hellafaster" and it is a nice bike. I also know of two of the "Gin & Trombones" and they look really nice too.
> I like the fact they are putting technology into aluminum frames. The new Van Dessels are BB30 with 1 1/2 X 1 1/8 tapered headtubes. Cool in my book.
> 
> Whats in a name anyway? Its not called the "Douchebag" or something like that.


You gotta work on your online humor recognition skills. Not serious about the name thing.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

yo mamma said:


> You gotta work on your online humor recognition skills. Not serious about the name thing.


Hey, Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## jkaber (May 22, 2002)

*I love mine...*

I've ridden mine allot over the past few years. I've even done a century on it. It is by far my favorite bike. I have upgraded mine a little over the years, but It was worth it for me because it rides so well. The key upgrades were an IRD bottom bracket and a White Industries freewheel. I'm putting a Cane Creek 110 Zero Stack headset on it next week. I have many geared bikes and find myself riding this one year round.

<a href="https://s427.photobucket.com/albums/pp356/jkaber/?action=view&current=218.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp356/jkaber/218.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

my first fg was a previous generation Van Dessel CRB, I liked it a lot and often wish I'd have held onto it. There was nothing spectacular about it but it rode well for an AL frame and was generally a good time on and off road. I can't think of a good reason not to buy one if you have the want and capacity.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

kmac76 said:


> here is a pix of a monstercross/29er they had on display at the mercer cup - it was a sweet setup. There is a small LBS near me in mercer/hunterdon coutny that swears by the VD line. I have seen wuite a few ridden locally in road and cx formats - I have never ridden one, but they look well built.


just an FYI, this pic is the 2010 WTF, which is replacing the CRB. So get-um while you can if you really want one.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

grrrah said:


> just an FYI, this pic is the 2010 WTF, which is replacing the CRB. So get-um while you can if you really want one.


Thats alot better than the CRB.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

I want one of these.


----------



## jkaber (May 22, 2002)

*Here is the new headset.....*

This is a big upgrade over the stock one. Cane Creek 110.
<a href="https://s427.photobucket.com/albums/pp356/jkaber/?action=view&current=006-8.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp356/jkaber/006-8.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## inverse137 (Jun 14, 2010)

yo mamma said:


> I won't own one because of the name. They use to have this really silly story on their website about how they came about naming it, after being told that the highway signs in CO, such as CR 4 or CR 7, or whatever, stood for country road 4 or 7. Goofy. It's COUNTY Road, not country road. Country Road Bob sounds better than County Road Bob, but the story is just stupid.


:

mad2:


----------



## ozbikebuddy (May 3, 2005)

*Where can i get one!*

This says it all!!!!!!


----------



## learlove (Jan 18, 2009)

I miss my CRB, wish I never sold it.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

jkaber said:


> I've ridden mine allot over the past few years. I've even done a century on it. It is by far my favorite bike. I have upgraded mine a little over the years, but It was worth it for me because it rides so well. The key upgrades were an IRD bottom bracket and a White Industries freewheel. I'm putting a Cane Creek 110 Zero Stack headset on it next week. I have many geared bikes and find myself riding this one year round.
> 
> <a href="https://s427.photobucket.com/albums/pp356/jkaber/?action=view&current=218.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp356/jkaber/218.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


Sweet looking ride there. What disc brakes do you use?


----------



## jkaber (May 22, 2002)

They are Avid BB5. Sadly my CRB frame cracked around one the EBB bolts. But, VD replaced it with a WTF. Here is my new ride!

<a href="https://s427.photobucket.com/albums/pp356/jkaber/?action=view&current=DSC_0065.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp356/jkaber/DSC_0065.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------

